# 2009 Nsw Xmas Case Swap - Tasting Thread



## MaestroMatt (9/12/09)

Let's get into it!

Start posting your comments regarding Xmas swap brews.

Constructive critisism only! ..... except if it tastes like sh!t .

MM


----------



## Josh (9/12/09)

The list

1. Gulpa - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2633, 4.7%, Ready to drink
2. Bizier - Swapfen Weiss, ~6% 3068
3. Thommo - Brown Porter, Ready to drink on Swap Day, WLP005
4. barls - smoked schwartz.4.2% bottled 28/11/09 should be good to drink after the new year but will update later. the malt used was hand smoked by me
5. Pollux - Hopburst IPA, 5.74%, US-05. Only bottled last week, I'd save it for about mid Jan.
6. nifty - Some Sort of Bitter, Wyeast 1469, 5.5%, Brewed 3/11/2009, Bottled 22/11/2009
7. Retsamhsam - NZ/US Pale Ale, Nottingham Dried Yeast. 5%abv. Ready to Drink.
8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale .. ideal summer thirst quencher, mid strength english style bitter.S 04 Drink now
9. Gruntus - Blondie - 18A (Belgian Strong Ale - Belgian Blond Ale) - 7.6% - Brewed 12/9/2009 - Bottled 27/9/2009 - Drink Now
10. MaestroMatt - APA - 4.7% - Wyeast 1272 - Ready to drink
11. Troy Dack - An ale, that's about all I can say at the momen. Won't be ready until at least Christmas day, in fact, leave it until the 43rd beer of the night on NYE, guaranteed, then hopefully you won't be too disappointed
12. WeaselEstate - ESB / Strong Bitter. Bottled 3/12, ready to drink 17/12
13. Vitalstatistix - Loose Nut Brown Porter - ~5.2% ABV - Brewed 06/11/09 - give it as long as you can (at least 2 months)
14. Josh - Summer Ale - bottled 2/12/09 - drink from 16/12/09 - WLP029
15. Syd_03- IRA- 5.8%-bottled 30/11/09-wyeast 1084. Had a bottle 6/12 at ISB brewday and was tasting ok, if young after a week in the bottle, so that is a good sign. Give another 2-3 weeks so a few days either side of xmas won't hurt. Will crack the keg of it (my first beer in a keg)in another week and see how it is going.
16. Muggus - White Gold Bitter - 4.7% bottled 19th November 2009, WLP023. Drinkable now
17. Davelovesbeer - Ale of some sort - about 4.5% (hydrometer broke when testing) - US05 - ready to drink -
18. Hewy - Bo Pils - 4.6% ready to drink
19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!
20. mrs eyres - pale ale - 4.5% - US-05 - ready to drink
21. Dave - Belgian Summer Triple - 7%ish - WY1214 - RTD


----------



## RetsamHsam (10/12/09)

*Just in case anyone missed it in the other thread, get number 18 in the fridge NOW!! It is a potential bomb..*


----------



## Josh (10/12/09)

I had 10, 20 and I think 17 (lost bottle cap) on Monday afternoon. Unfortunately I was midway through a DOTW attempt when drinking these beers and didn't take notes, nor remember anything. I had to listen to the archive to see if I won or not!

Tonight I had *7. Retsamhsam - NZ/US Pale Ale, Nottingham Dried Yeast. 5%abv. Ready to Drink.*
Unfortunately I get a lot of DMS in this one. I can see what you were trying to do Rets, but it was just a bit too corny for me. Finished it anyway.

I also had one of mine *14. Josh - Summer Ale - bottled 2/12/09 - drink from 16/12/09 - WLP029*
I wouldn't put them in the fridge yet. And when you do, it might be worth letting it settle out for a couple of days before you drink. This sample was very cloudy, although I wasn't brewing to style, so who cares eh?  There's a certain twang I can't put my finger on. Anyone with experience using Simpsons Pale Malt recognise that? I enjoyed the beer, but it will be better in a week or two.


----------



## RetsamHsam (10/12/09)

Josh said:


> Tonight I had *7. Retsamhsam - NZ/US Pale Ale, Nottingham Dried Yeast. 5%abv. Ready to Drink.*
> Unfortunately I get a lot of DMS in this one. I can see what you were trying to do Rets, but it was just a bit too corny for me. Finished it anyway.



That's a shame.. I had a bottle of it this afternoon and didn't pick up on it, must be one of those flavours that I have a high threshold for as I can't say that I have tasted it ever.

Does DMS fade with age? I don't think it does.. I'm glad I can't taste it cause I still have a full keg and a few bottles of it hanging around.


----------



## Pollux (10/12/09)

Just opened up the now infamous number 18.....

As a style I'm not overly familiar with I can't make too much judgement.

Pale straw colour, quite high carbonation, it's almost insane to watch in the glass I can see how perhaps a fault in that bottle caused it to blow with the level of carbonation.


----------



## Josh (11/12/09)

*18. Hewy - Bo Pils - 4.6% ready to drink*
Thankfully mine was perfectly carbonated. 

Bit of chill haze which dissipated to reveal a bright lager. Creamy white head. Sweet malt, little hop aroma. Clean lager with light hop flavour and a firm bitterness.

I probably prefer a bit more rich malt in my Bo Pils. But that is personal preference. Definitely a well made beer. 

Well done Hewy.


----------



## Thommo (11/12/09)

Had Hewy's beer, no where close to a bottle bomb for me. Not even over carbed. Was spot on. Good firm bitterness Hewy, enjoyed it. What yeast did you use?

Drinking FGZ's beer as I type. (Left work at lunch to go "Xmas Shopping". Good excuse, anyway. Nice summer drop as per description in Wiki, although a tad too undercarbed for my mind, would be good through a beer engine.

Cheers boys. One more beer and I'm pretty sure I won't be going to boot camp tonight.

Thommo.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/12/09)

Josh said:


> *18. Hewy - Bo Pils - 4.6% ready to drink*
> Thankfully mine was perfectly carbonated.
> 
> Bit of chill haze which dissipated to reveal a bright lager. Creamy white head. Sweet malt, little hop aroma. Clean lager with light hop flavour and a firm bitterness.
> ...




Yes, just polished off Hewy's effort - no bottle bomb. Perfect carbonation, a fine drink. Happy to have made that myself ! Thansk Hewy !




> Thommo Posted Today, 03:00 PM
> Drinking FGZ's beer as I type. Nice summer drop as per description in Wiki, although a tad too undercarbed for my mind, would be good through a beer engine.



Put a beer engine in a bloke's garage for 4 hours and now he's a bloody expert on them ! 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## hewy (11/12/09)

Thommo said:


> Had Hewy's beer, no where close to a bottle bomb for me. Not even over carbed. Was spot on. Good firm bitterness Hewy, enjoyed it. What yeast did you use?
> Thommo.




Twas the wyeast 2000 budvar lager strain. First time using it and I dont think I would use it again to be honest. Much prefer the urquell strain...

Glad there hasnt been any additional 'explosions'... seems pollux got an overcarbed bottle, not sure how that happens since they all came from the same kegs...


Cheers
Hewy


----------



## nifty (11/12/09)

hewy said:


> Twas the wyeast 2000 budvar lager strain. First time using it and I dont think I would use it again to be honest. Much prefer the urquell strain...
> 
> Glad there hasnt been any additional 'explosions'... seems pollux got an overcarbed bottle, not sure how that happens since they all came from the same kegs...
> 
> ...



Yep, number 18 was a good way to start the xmas case. 

Top drop, thanks Hewy.


----------



## Pollux (11/12/09)

mmmm, maybe it was overcarbed, or maybe it was simply carbed to a level that I as a usual ale drinker am not used to.....

It was seriously intense to watch though...


----------



## Bizier (12/12/09)

18. Hewy - Bo Pils - 4.6% ready to drink

I drank this too. You are obviously a competent brewer because my overall perception was that it was clean, dry and refreshingly bitter. But that said, there was also what I took to be acetylaldehyde, possibly exacerbated by being driven off by the HUGE carbonation. I spent a good while swirling this thing to stop it being a straight mouthfull of prickles. I agree that the malt character, while it was there, was a tad bland. FWIW my girlfriend quite liked it too.


----------



## Bizier (12/12/09)

Josh said:


> ...Monday afternoon. Unfortunately I was midway through a DOTW attempt when drinking these beers and didn't take notes, nor remember anything. I had to listen to the archive to see if I won or not!k or two.



You are an arsehole Josh, stop rubbing it in. 

ED: were you being your trademarked belligerent Aussie caller?


----------



## Josh (12/12/09)

Bizier said:


> You are an arsehole Josh, stop rubbing it in.
> 
> ED: were you being your trademarked belligerent Aussie caller?



Got a bit angry yeah. Skype wasn't working so well which didn't help things.


----------



## Gulpa (12/12/09)

*18. Hewy - Bo Pils - 4.6%*

Thought I would start with this one as seemed the thing to do. 

Bright pale gold. Big fluffy head that kept growing. High carb. Nice pilsner aroma. Clean. Firm bitterness gives it a nice long finish. Agree with others, nice beer, just lacks a bit of that malty complexity for me. Thanks for sharing, Hewy.


*9. Gruntus - Blondie - 18A (Belgian Strong Ale - Belgian Blond Ale) - 7.6%*

Dark gold/light copper colour with a nice tight head. Light phenyl belgian aroma with a bit of malt there too. Flavour is malty, some spicyness with the phenyls almost minerally. Carb is appropriate. Toffee sweetness starts to come up when it warms. Hides the alcohol well. Nice beer. Thanks Grant.


Off to a good start.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## gruntus (12/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> *18. Hewy - Bo Pils - 4.6%*
> 
> Thought I would start with this one as seemed the thing to do.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review Andrew.....glad you enjoyed it.

18. Hewy - Bo Pils - 4.6% ready to drink

Big Pfffttt on opening. Pale golden in colour, crystal clear, with a big white fluffy head. Slightly over carbed but still pours and drinks OK. Well balanced beer, bitterness and malt suit the style....also getting some fruitiness from the yeast (which is what I enjoy). Enjoyed drinking this one....well done Hewy.


----------



## Gulpa (13/12/09)

*20. mrs eyres - pale ale - 4.5% - US-05*

Felt hot so a pale ale was in order.

Pours nice clear light copper colour. Nice head that falls down but persists. Nice citrusy US hop aroma with a bit of caramel malt. Medium body. Good carb. Flavour is spicy hops, with some fruit with a malt background. Bitterness suits. Great balance. Very nice APA, just what I felt like drinking. Thanks mrs eyres.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## mrs eyres (13/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> *20. mrs eyres - pale ale - 4.5% - US-05*
> 
> Felt hot so a pale ale was in order.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andrew, glad you enjoyed it.  

This beer has been in the bottle 6 weeks so is probably best to drink sooner rather than later as the hop flavour will drop off. I will update the wiki.


----------



## Muggus (14/12/09)

Though i'd follow the pack like the sheep I am...

*Beer: 18. Hewy - Bo Pils *
*Date: 13th December 2009*
*Details: 750ml twist top bottle, gold cap 18 4.6%*
*Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in a schooner

Golden body with lively beading and slight haze, short-lived white head.

Restrained aroma. Some sweet pale and honey malt aromas, hint of floral hop.

Medium bodied, quite lively carbonation, texture seems a bit flabby, but that might just be me.

Standout malt flavours, nice bit of honey sweetness. Finishes with a decent hop bitterness, moderately dry, slight lingering bready note.

Simple and inoffensive sort of lager. Didnt have any carbonation problems, my only complaint is I couldnt really detect all that much in the way of hop flavour or aroma, but that might just be me. Thanks for sharing Hewy!


----------



## Pollux (14/12/09)

Just popped open the eyres APA.....

Is very tasty, I could taste the citrus of the US hops straight away, definitely a winner in this house, even the wife is drinking it (she prefers cider)....


----------



## Pollux (14/12/09)

Just opened Fatz's offering, a great after dinner beer, low on the carb level, but perfect for right now.

I'm crap at describing tastes, but it is very enjoyable......


----------



## Muggus (14/12/09)

*Beer: 20. mrs eyres - pale ale 
Date: 14th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top bottle, gold cap 20 4.5% - US-05 1st nov 
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Nice loud opening, get a whiff of hops straight-up. Pours a relatively clean copper body with a good amount of white foam.

Plenty of zesty American hops on the nose. I get a bit of ripe peach, pine, grapefruit rind, combined with some caramel malts and odd faint smoky note. 

Moderate soft carbonation, medium-to-lean body, medium-dry texture.

Bit more malt comes through on the body, caramel and biscuity sweetness. Hops provide a bit of ripe stone fruit, citrus, and a decent bitterness. Lingering grassy note.

Damn tasty APA Mrs Eyres. Very clean, flavoursome with a good balance. Cheers


----------



## Gulpa (14/12/09)

*8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale .. ideal summer thirst quencher, mid strength english style bitter.S 04*

Pours gold with a persistent head. Clear. Nice light biscuity malty aroma. Flavour is a tasty mix of malts, fruit, hops, yeast. Light body, carb laces the glass. Great easy drinking ale. Thanks FGZ.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## nifty (14/12/09)

I just had MaestroMatt's APA. 

I'm no good at picking out flavours etc but I did get a very passionfruity taste in this, which I thought was quite nice.

Thanks Matt, nice beer.


----------



## Muggus (14/12/09)

*Beer: 8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale 
Date: 14th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top bottle, gold cap 8 S 04 
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Small ring of white foam sits atop a deep golden body, with slight haze.

British hop nose; orange marmalade and leafy spice. Subtle toffee sweetness and mineral-like esters in the background.

Low, almost cask-like carbonation with a slight creaminess to boot. Quite a good weight for a midstrength beer.

Enjoyable body of flavour; leafy hops, biscuity malt, pale toffee sweetness, bitter orange, melon. Bit of vanilla-like spice towards the finish. Good firm bitterness.

Im digging this! Sure, it a miserable sort of Sydney summer day, but this reminds me of England, where a day like this would be considered nice weather. But yeah, in all honesty, this is a very well made and tasty British-style golden ale, well done Ian!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/12/09)

Muggus said:


> *Beer: 8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale
> 
> Im digging this! Sure, it a miserable sort of Sydney summer day, but this reminds me of England, where a day like this would be considered nice weather. But yeah, in all honesty, this is a very well made and tasty British-style golden ale, well done Ian!*


*



From the comments made, it appears this beer hits the intended spot. With a lot of people making big beers at swaps, I went backwards to a style I am getting better with. Sounds like I should have put this one on tap and made you guys something else :lol: 

Saving NSW swap beers for next week and holidays.*


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (15/12/09)

*16. Muggus - White Gold Bitter - 4.7% bottled 19th November 2009, WLP023. Drinkable now*

First bottle cracked! Lovely beer - nice amber colour, great hop aroma and flavour. Reminds me of an APA or Amber ale. Would happily have this beer on tap.


----------



## Muggus (15/12/09)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> *16. Muggus - White Gold Bitter - 4.7% bottled 19th November 2009, WLP023. Drinkable now*
> 
> First bottle cracked! Lovely beer - nice amber colour, great hop aroma and flavour. Reminds me of an APA or Amber ale. Would happily have this beer on tap.


Thanks alot! Glad to hear the hops shined through, they're a bit different from anything i've used before.

Just drinking a really nice beer myself...

*Beer: 10. MaestroMatt - APA 
Date: 15th December 2009
Details: 750ml Coopers bottle, gold cap #10 4.7% - Wyeast 1272 
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Orange-gold body with a slight haze. Decent white head hangs around.

Nice bit of citrusy hop on the nose, not overdone, some subtle pine and grassiness in the mix. Light caramel malts in the background. 

Moderate carbonation and body, bit of creaminess to the texture, always nice.

Caramel malts upfront, bit of biscuit and cereal quality about it. Hops take a back seat, noticeable citrus and grass lingers on the finish with a modest bitterness.

Quaffable APA. Hard to fault, certainly goes down a treat. Nice one Matt!


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (15/12/09)

OK Muggus you have me following you now!! Just cracked the Maestro's beer and it's another good one. Tried to think of something original to write, but ended up echoing Muggus' review, apologies for the lack of originality!


----------



## Pollux (15/12/09)

Just split Gruntus's Blondie Ale with the wife.

Great later evening Belgian Strong Ale, definite sweetness as it's warms, but not overpowering.....

The wife is claiming to be smelling pineapple, I can't pick it up but I'll trust her.


----------



## Josh (16/12/09)

Recipe added to the database.


----------



## Muggus (16/12/09)

*Beer: Retsamhsam - NZ/US Pale Ale 
Date: 15th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top, gold cap 7 Nottingham Dried Yeast. 5%abv
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Loud opening. Pours a clear-ish pale amber body with a good amount of white foam.

Reasonably balanced nose, hops seem to fair best with some resinous leafy herb, unripe tropical fruit and bitter citrus rind. Some biscuity malt takes backseat.
Medium body, decent carbonation, quite smooth texture on the way down.

Id go as far as to say the flavour is quite unique, and nice. Unripe melon, resinous herbs, pepper and bitter citrus hop character makes its mark. Dried fruit and light phenolics mix with sweet malts on finish with a decent bitterness.

Certainly a different take on an APA, gotta love those NZ hops! Nice work Rets, cheers!


----------



## Gulpa (17/12/09)

*2. Bizier - Swapfen Weiss, ~6% 3068*

Pours vcloudy gold. Smallish head that drops down. Aroma is wheaty yeast phenyls with a slight mineral edge as it warms. Flavour is phenol fruity and citrus with a touch of malt peeking through. Bitterness suits. Quite refreshing for a 6%er, it went down quickly on this hot evening. Thanks Dan.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (17/12/09)

*Beer: 17. Davelovesbeer - Ale of some sort 
Date: 17th December 2009
Details: 750ml crownseal, gold cap Davelovesbeer/ALE about 4.5% - US05
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Looks a bit hazy in the bottle, and was confirmed by a lively, murky gold beer with a bit of white foam that eventually fades away.

Some fruity hops on the nose, tropical and citrus, nothing really specific. Sweet honey malt undertone.

Reasonably high carbonation, medium-full body, texture is a bit on the flabby side.

Honey-like malt sweetness on the body, bit of cereal quality in there too. Hops a bit more restrained, bit of phenolic fruit and bitterness to finish.

Interesting sort of beer. Seems a bit like a Coopers Pale Ale meets an APA. May have been fermented a bit warm? Was enjoyable regardless. Thanks Dave, cheers!


----------



## Bizier (17/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> *2. Bizier - Swapfen Weiss, ~6% 3068*
> 
> Pours vcloudy gold. Smallish head that drops down. Aroma is wheaty yeast phenyls with a slight mineral edge as it warms. Flavour is phenol fruity and citrus with a touch of malt peeking through. Bitterness suits. Quite refreshing for a 6%er, it went down quickly on this hot evening. Thanks Dan.
> 
> ...



I haven't posted a drink date on this, I am hoping there will be a point where the hops drop off a little and there is still phenols. I guess it is now. I have set my goal as to brew some good weizens over summer.

Cheers for the review Andrew


----------



## Muggus (17/12/09)

I feel I needed a change from hop driven pale ales, despite the weather. Glad I did!  

*Beer: Gulpa - Munich Dunkel 
Date: 17th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top, gold cap 1 Wyeast 2633, 4.7%
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Small off-white head slowly dissipates atop a bronzed body. Clarity reasonably good.

Malty nose. Lots of toasted nut, biscuit and toffee, hint of chocolate and plum.

Yum! Body is far thicker than I anticipated! Not dissimilar to a bock of much higher alcohol. Chewy texture, carbonation is a bit spitzy but I dont mind.

Flavour really punches through with far more complexity than the aroma alluded to. Rich toffee, sweet dough, dark chocolate, roasted nuts, mild coffee, with lovely hints of plum and dried fruit towards the finish. Subdued bitterness, lingering dryness.

This beer took me aback quite a bit. Whilst most Munich Dunkels Ive come across in my time have a nice clean flavour with mild roastiness, the body of this beer adds a dimension that is quite remarkable for a beer of moderate strength. Great job Andrew, this is a tremendous beer!


----------



## davelovesbeer (18/12/09)

Thanks Muggus. I am a bit embarrassed with the effort. Last time I made this it was crystal clear (3/3 in castle hill comp for appearance), and the hops were alot more pronounced. Not sure exactly what happened this time.

Anyway, hope it wasnt too bad, and I will ensure the next swap brew isnt so interesting.


----------



## Gulpa (18/12/09)

Thanks Mike. :icon_chickcheers: Glad you enjoyed it. I think the yeast contributes a lot of the character to the beer. My brother did an Octoberfest with the slurry and it is very simliar despite very different malt/hop bills. The carb is a bit all over the place with this beer. I had to reprime in the bottle but still some are less carbed than I would have liked. 

cheers
Andrew.




Muggus said:


> I feel I needed a change from hop driven pale ales, despite the weather. Glad I did!
> 
> *Beer: Gulpa - Munich Dunkel
> Date: 17th December 2009
> ...


----------



## megs80 (18/12/09)

18 Hewi Bo-pils

This was the first one I tried. Poured it into a pilsner glass and it suited. Bright lager with a persistant fluffy head. Prickly carbonation but once that settled down I found myself drinking a nice clean beer with enough bitterness to remind me its a pilsner. I got a nice little bit of fruitiness from the yeast. The finish was clean off the tounge, though there was a flavour which I cannot pick which lasted a couple of seconds. Overall an enjoyable beer. Nice work Hewi

Cheers,
Alex


Note to all,
I tried a longneck of my case swap beer the other day and it lacked acceptable carbonation. So please keep out of the fridge until a couple of days before consumption. Best after date is on the label


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (18/12/09)

Damn this case swap. I have been forced to consume far more beer than I had planned.....Here goes. Sorry I am not as descriptive as Muggus with my reviews.

18. Hewy - Bo Pils - 4.6% ready to drink
This was a little overcarbed but I really liked it. Nice light pils with just the hop aroma one would expect. With less carbonation this would be a great summer session beer.

19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!
I was sneaky and drank this early. Very robust, flavoursome ale. Not for everyone but I quite like a strong hop presence so appealed to my tastes. Nice one!

20. mrs eyres - pale ale - 4.5% - US-05 - ready to drink
Finishing this now - great carbonation, colour, aroma and taste. No sediment. Well balanced hop and malt flavours. Impressive! I might enlist Mrs Eyres to get my GF into brewing.....


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (18/12/09)

The Weasel ESB is good to go. Let this one warm a bit before drinking to fully appreciate the flavour and bitterness.


----------



## megs80 (19/12/09)

20. mrs eyres - pale ale - 4.5% - US-05 - ready to drink

Clear gold/copper colour with a nice white head. Good head retention with some lacing. I like the hop profile, Is the main hop you've used chinook? Overall a well balanced beer. I can see why people wouldve liked more than one bottle.

21. Dave - Belgian Summer Triple - 7%ish - WY1214 - RTD

Clear light copper colour, well carbed with a good head which dissipates quickly. Good light body with a nice Belgian taste from the yeast. Sweet with some phenolics. Could taste some alcohol. But being a triple i liked it and it suited the beer

8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale .. ideal summer thirst quencher, mid strength english style bitter.S 04 Drink now

Drinking this now. Fatgodzilla, Your right mate great for a hot day. No real hop aroma which allows the malt to come through. Well balanced with fruitiness from the yeast. Low carb with a head which dissipates fast. Nicely to style and enjoyable to drink.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Gulpa (20/12/09)

*7. Retsamhsam - NZ/US Pale Ale, Nottingham Dried Yeast. 5%abv.*

Pours clear light copper. Lovely head falls down and persists. Aroma is caramel and resiny hops. Flavour is more of the same with hops coming up spicy citrus as well. Light medium bodied, nice carb. Bitterness well balanced with everything else. Great beer, Damien. Perfect summer drinking. Thanks.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (20/12/09)

*Beer: 15. Syd_03- IRA 
Date: 20th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top, gold cap 15/IRA 5.8%-bottled 30/11/09-wyeast 1084
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Thick creamy white head sits upon a bronzed body, hanging around for the entire glass and leaving dense lace.

Muted malt aroma doesnt give away all too much. Suggestion of caramel, sweet plum and breadiness in the background.

Full bodied, medium carbonation with quite a thick creamy texture.

Nice malty body; burnt toffee, nuttiness, dried fruits, herbaceous hops. Finishes quite sweet with a drying hop bitterness providing a decent balance.

Highly enjoyable and well-made ale. The sort of beer I could see myself drinking pint after pint of fresh from the cask. Great work Jason, cheers!


----------



## syd_03 (21/12/09)

Muggus said:


> *Beer: 15. Syd_03- IRA
> Date: 20th December 2009
> Details: 750ml twist top, gold cap 15/IRA 5.8%-bottled 30/11/09-wyeast 1084
> Sampling Notes:*
> ...



Cheers for the review Mike, I wasn't sure if it would be ready in the bottle yet (3 weeks), but sounds like it is. Glad you enjoyed it and thanks to Andrew (Gulpa) for inviting me to brew at his place and split the batch with him.

How do you think it compares to the kegged one?

Cheers 
Jason.


----------



## Muggus (21/12/09)

syd_03 said:


> How do you think it compares to the kegged one?
> 
> Cheers
> Jason.


The carbonation was a bit different, more creamy and rounded, often the case with bottle conditioning.
The hop aroma was probably a bit less prominant in the bottled version, it also seemed a bit BIGGER than the beer I tried from the keg.
Either way, it was very nice. A keg of that wouldn't last long at my place!


----------



## Muggus (21/12/09)

While i'm here...i'll have a beer...

*Beer: nifty - Some Sort of Bitter
Date: 21st December 2009
Details: 750ml Coopers gold cap underlined 6 Wyeast 1469, 5.5%, Brewed 3/11/2009, Bottled 22/11/2009
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Persistent creamy white head sits atop a hazy sort of amber body.

Earthy/grassy/herby hop aroma, English style hops Id guess. Bit of biscuity malt underneath.

Quite lean bodied, low carbonation with a nice creamy mouthfeel thats always good.

Not overly complicated flavour, but nice and well balanced; earthy/wood hop spice, biscuity and grain bread malts, faint roasted undertones. Lingering grassiness on the finish, moderate-to-high bitterness, slight dry minerally aftertaste.

Another highly quaffable British style ale. Id have to say this is quite comparable to some of the cask ales youd find across Scotland, which I do enjoy. Cheers Nifty, really nice drop!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/12/09)

17. Davelovesbeer - Ale of some sort - about 4.5% (hydrometer broke when testing) - US05 - ready to drink - 

Took to a mexican restauarnt last night. Was cloudy but assume fault to do with the transporting. Lovely drinking beer, went down a treat with the frijoles de questo or whatever the name of the stuff I ate. Nice beer Dave - thanks for the brew.


----------



## Tim (22/12/09)

FGZ - did you go to Ian's place. Malibu Mex?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/12/09)

Tim said:


> FGZ - did you go to Ian's place. Malibu Mex?




Yep, even have a daughter there working as a waitress. Usually get a No. 13 but decided against gluttony and ate less. Clearly you know the joint or the owner.


----------



## Tim (22/12/09)

Yeah my FIL is a Tuross old hat and spent a good chunk of his youth down there (well split between Sydney and Tuross). He is pretty chummy with the owner. Top food in there, I'll be dining there next week.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/12/09)

Tim said:


> Yeah my FIL is a Tuross old hat and spent a good chunk of his youth down there (well split between Sydney and Tuross). He is pretty chummy with the owner. Top food in there, I'll be dining there next week.



PM your FIL name and address and I'll see if I know him. I'm away to 30 Dec - if still around we'll try for that beer maybe. Eat no entree and try the No.13 - worth the effort.I reckon its good tucker but that's my opinion. If you hassle my daughter I'll break your legs!


----------



## nifty (22/12/09)

Just finished Gulpa's Munich Dunkel. Very nice, thanks.


----------



## Josh (22/12/09)

*2. Bizier - Swapfen Weiss, ~6% 3068 *

Pours a murky amber colour. Phenolics from the yeast on the nose and a mango, bubble gum flavour. Picking up a little hop character too, but I can't put a finger on that. There's also a little alcohol, but at 6% you can get that in a wheat beer. 

Pretty tasty on this hot Summer evening. Cheers.


----------



## Josh (23/12/09)

*1. Gulpa - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2633, 4.7%, Ready to drink*

Beautiful looking beer Gulpa. Dark copper with a thick off white head. Smells great, bready, toffee sweetness and toasty. Nice and malty flavour up front, but finishes dry making me go back for more. 

Top effort.


----------



## nifty (24/12/09)

3. Thommo - Brown Porter, Ready to drink on Swap Day, WLP005

Thanks Thommo, I just finished your brown porter, nice drop.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Gulpa (27/12/09)

*19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!*

Thought I should get into this one with such a short drinking window.

Pours cloudy gold with a tight white head. Really nice aroma is big hops, plenty of tropical fruits. Flavour is quite fruity with some resiny hops. Medium body. It starts a bit sweet but bitterness builds as you go on. Low carb. Malt is in the background. Its all about the hops. Really nice beer, Megs80. Needs a some more carb but thats only a minor issue. Thanks.


Also had a couple over the xmas drinking period that I dont have notes for. Sorry.

*3. Thommo - Brown Porter, WLP005* - nice malty brown ale
*10. MaestroMatt - APA - 4.7% - Wyeast 1272* - nice dry APA, could almost be lager. Nice summer drinking.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## nifty (27/12/09)

*2. Bizier - Swapfen Weiss, ~6% 3068*

I just finished Bizier's beer. I had no idea what to expect but I must say I really enjoyed this one.

cheers

nifty


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (28/12/09)

Been slack - devoured about 7 other beers but haven't posted tasting notes! Will do so over the coming days. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Bizier (28/12/09)

I am apologetic that I have not actually tasted the ones from people that I don't see on a regular basis.


----------



## syd_03 (28/12/09)

Bizier said:


> I am apologetic that I have not actually tasted the ones from people that I don't see on a regular basis.



Does that mean I have to see you more often for you to actually try my beers? Didnt think they were so bad Id have to force feed them to you 

I am apologetic I have only tried two of the swap beers to date. I will make amends to this and drink plenty tomorrow afternoon.

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## Muggus (29/12/09)

I'm getting a bit slack...

*Beer: Gruntus - Blondie - 18A (Belgian Strong Ale - Belgian Blond Ale) (1st)(311)
Date: 23rd December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 9 7.6% - Brewed 12/9/2009 Bottled 27/9/2009
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Deep golden body with decent clarity. Small thick white head persists.

Reasonably sweet aroma of malt; some honey in there and a distinct graininess about, which I cant quite put my finger on. Spicy phenolics in the background, apricot-like fruitiness and floral notes.

Carbonation is decent, quite thick bodied and oily textured. Alcohol well masked.

Flavours open up a bit more on the body, especially ripe apricot and stonefruit-like esters and flowery notes (hops?). Spicy towards the finish, honeyish malts combine with a restrained bitterness on the finish. Hint of alcohol lingers.

Enjoyable Belgian blonde. Pretty much on the money, and becomes more enjoyable with warmth . Nice job Gruntus, happen to want to share the recipe?


----------



## Muggus (29/12/09)

*Beer: 3. Thommo - Brown Porter
Date: 29th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 3 
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug

Pours quite a thick looking deep bronze body. Small bit of tan foam hangs about.

Moderate roasted malt aroma; nuts, burnt toffee, liquorice. Undertones of red delicious apple and plum, and orange rind hop with warmth.

Carbonation is low lending to the smooth, syrup-like texture of the body. Some mild roast astringency helps balance out the initial sweetness.

Nice malt driven body, not overly done; dark grain bread, dark chocolate, wood and tar, liquorice, burnt nuts and caramel. Decent bitterness to finish with a lingering dryness and dark fruit undertones.

Highly sessionable dark ale, somewhat in the league of a Tooheys Old, but a bit more to it. Nice beer Thommo, cheers!


----------



## barls (29/12/09)

just put one of my smoked schwartz in the fridge will comment back tomorrow night as to if its ready or not.
unless someone else has had it already?


----------



## Muggus (29/12/09)

Can't say i've been game enough just yet Barls.  
Though I am looking forward to it.

Instead, i'm tucking into another nice drop...
*Beer: 19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale
Date: 29th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 3 6.6% WLP001 Cal ale
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug.

Inch of thick white foam sits atop a hazy amber body.

Aroma is pungent and packed with hops! Lots of passionfruit and ripe melon, citrus rind, yellow-flesh nectarines and pine. Only the slightest hint of malt in this hopshow.

Smooth, somewhat velvet-like unfiltered texture, carbonation is quite low, medium-to-full body.

Malt body is a bit more prevalent on the body with some nice caramel and cereal flavours filtering through the tirade of hops. More ripe stonefruit and passionfruit on the body, maybe not as intense as the nose would have suggested. Resinous finish with a bit of grass lingering with a relatively high bitterness, maybe a bit lower than I was expecting.

Really excellent hop combination with this beer. Deliciously hoppy and well made, quite a treat. Cheers Megs!


----------



## hewy (29/12/09)

Been slack here, only had one to date:

20. mrs eyres - pale ale - 4.5% - US-05 - ready to drink, bottled 1st nov, drink sooner rather than later, cheers

Pours a nice copper colour and very clear. Has a nice persistent head adorning the copper body. Smells of cascade on the nose, definitely looking forward to tasting this one. Nice flavour, a clean beer with some crystal sweetness. Nice hop flavour not overwhelming but definitely assertive.

Definitely a shame that I only have one of these :icon_drool2: very nice beer!


Cheers
Hewy


----------



## nifty (29/12/09)

*8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale, mid strength english style bitter.S 04*

I had Fat'z beer earlier tonight. Very nice thanks, I really enjoyed this beer.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Gulpa (30/12/09)

*16. Muggus - White Gold Bitter - 4.7% bottled 19th November 2009, WLP023.*

Pours hazy copper with big fluffy head that persists. Aroma of caramel malts, biscuit, herbal hops, a touch of yeast. Flavour follows with more of the same, smooth maltyness. Medium body. Carb is a bit high for me at start but calms down. Nicely bittered with lingering hoppy finish. Tick all the Bitter boxes for me. Very nice beer, thanks Mike.

Ive been thinking of going back to wlp023 next year. I really like this yeast, probably my favourite of the Bitter yeasts Ive tried so far. Has the right mix of clean yeasty flavours for my tastes.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (30/12/09)

Gulpa said:


> *16. Muggus - White Gold Bitter - 4.7% bottled 19th November 2009, WLP023.*
> 
> Pours hazy copper with big fluffy head that persists. Aroma of caramel malts, biscuit, herbal hops, a touch of yeast. Flavour follows with more of the same, smooth maltyness. Medium body. Carb is a bit high for me at start but calms down. Nicely bittered with lingering hoppy finish. Tick all the Bitter boxes for me. Very nice beer, thanks Mike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Andrew. Glad you liked it.

I cultured up a fair bit of wlp023 so it's probably going to be my staple British ale yeast this summer/autumn. I found it was a bit cloudy and did throw off quite a few pear-like esters and peppery phenolics at first, but it cleared up reasonably well and cleaned up a bit with some bottle aging, so I can't complain.


----------



## barls (30/12/09)

just had mine, it was a little undercarbed but held a head fine. i think i got the smoke at a level that its proud to be a rauch beer. if your game try now but will only get better on carbonation in the future as its only one month old


----------



## hewy (30/12/09)

Just had the following

19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!

Pours copper and hazy. Carbonation is low so I had to pour with a bit of extra height to achieve a decent head. Head disappears after a few minutes.

Strong smell of hops on the nose, I can tell this is going to be a very hoppy beer. I would have guessed US hops if you hadnt included the label with varieties.

Tastes fruity, strong passionfruit flavours dominate. Nowhere can I taste the alcohol. Quite dry on the finish too making this beer very drinkable. Great beer that's all about the hops!


Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Muggus (30/12/09)

*Beer: 14. Josh - Summer Ale 
Date: 30th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 14, 6.8%bottled 2/12/09 WLP029
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in pint mug.

Very persistent creamy white finger-worth of foam atop a hazy pale orange body.

Aroma is a bit subdued. Citrus hops most prominent, some fresh doughy malt and vanilla in the background.

Medium carbonation and body, slick and smooth unfiltered sort of texture.

Flavours open out on the body, more pronounced hop grapefruit rind and pine, cereal malts and golden syrup sweetness. Subtle spice towards the finish, moderate bitterness, dry yet very clean.

Quite enjoy the maltiness of this beer, quite unique and delicious, and the yeast finishes without the chalky dryness that seems quite common with Kolsch yeasts. Top notch Josh, thoroughly enjoyed it. Cheers!


----------



## Gulpa (1/1/10)

Happy new year! Hope everyone had a good one.

*17. Davelovesbeer - Ale of some sort - about 4.5% (hydrometer broke when testing) - US05*

Pours gold with a slight haze. Nice head that persists. Aroma is quite light with a bit of bread, a bit of caramel, a bit hop and a bit of yeast (sounds a bit like beer to me). Flavour is pale malt with a nice smooth pesistent bitterness. Carb is right. Nice beer. Thanks DLB. Im putting it in the aussie pale ale camp.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Pollux (1/1/10)

Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!

I'm with hewy on this one, similar pour and presentation, but those hops just smacked you in the face, love it....


Missus says pineapple and mint to the nose, I'm actually agreeing with her nose for once. Tastes almost like a summer fruit punch with just a hint of malt underneath. Slight tingle to the tongue from the mass late hopping, I love that feeling....


With a taste like this, you could almost believe it's actually good for you....


----------



## Pollux (1/1/10)

I just sampled my own.....


I revise my drinking date from mid jan to early feb............


It's a touch rough around the edges, even for a hopburst. Although it is carbed up nicely so if you want to hit it early, feel free....


----------



## Bizier (1/1/10)

I just noticed a bottle with a white cap and no markings. I am assuming that this is Maestro Matt because there was no no. 10 that I could see.


----------



## Pollux (1/1/10)

Have you drunk Meg80's pacific ale??

It has a white cap and a piece of paper over the top held on with a rubber band...


----------



## megs80 (1/1/10)

Hey all,

Thanks to the guys who have given feedback on my beer. Im not sure what went wrong with the carbonation? I filled up the rest of my batch in crown 500ml bottles and longnecks. The carbonation was good after two weeks with the 500s but the longneck didnt carb, Weird. That missing bitterness in the middle was supposed to be supported by carbonic bite. Kicking myself!

The reason I gave a best before date was becouse of the great nose sauvin hops have. I reckon everyone should have a crack at that hop one day.

Ive pretty much cleaned up the rest of my case swap and have been pretty impressed. Once I get my act together I will post.

Cheers all, Happy new year!,
Alex


----------



## Muggus (2/1/10)

*Beer: 2. Bizier - Swapfen Weiss *
Date: 30th December 2009
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 2, ~6% 3068
Sampling Notes:
Served chilled in pint mug.
Cloudy orange body with bit of creamy white foam atop.

Odd sort of aroma; lots of zesty hop citrus, mango and other ripe tropical fruits, combine with spicy grassy phenolics and a suggestion of alcohol.

Slightly low carbonation, reasonably full body, oily mouthfeel with a drying sharpness, not sure if its hop derived or not.

A whole lot going on flavourwise on the body; mango and apricot nectar, unripe bananas, grass, clove spice. Finish has a lingering fruitiness, quite dry yet sticky and sweet, hard to explain really, almost like Ive just eaten a mango or something.

Gotta be honest, this is quite a weird concoction here Biz, not sure what to make of it. Be interested to know what went in it, because its hard to narrow down the flavours. Either way, love a bit of creativity, cheers!


----------



## Muggus (2/1/10)

*Beer: 12. WeaselEstate - ESB / Strong Bitter*
Date: 2nd January 2010
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 12, Bottled 3/12, ready to drink 17/12
Sampling Notes:
Served chilled in pint mug. Officially my first beer of the decade! (Not counting any late night beers over New Years)

Hazy orange-gold body holds a small, thick white foam the whole time.

Relatively restrained aroma. Fruity hops noticeable, ripe stonefruits and citrus rind. Hint of doughy malt in there.

Low carbonation, full bodied, slight chalky dryness to the texture, particularly towards the finish which somewhat bolsters the overall bitterness.

Hop flavours most prominent on the body; grassy herbs, bitter citrus rind, unripe apricot. I get quite a strong skunky metallic bread note on the finish that lingers for quite some time and is a bit off-putting. Quite high bitterness.

I get the feeling that there may have been a yeast derived problem with this beer, under-pitched or fermented a bit warm, which may have contributed to the skunk I got on the finish. Otherwise the beer was quite enjoyable, and like you mentioned earlier in the thread, it does become more drinkable with warmth. Cheers Weasel!


----------



## Gulpa (2/1/10)

Glad Im not the only one enjoying an afternoon tipple.

*15. Syd_03- IRA- 5.8%-bottled 30/11/09-wyeast 1084.*

Pours clear red copper with a lively head that persists nicely. Malty aroma with a touch of yeast in there as well. Flavour is malt dominant, slight roast coming through with a bit of fruityness from the yeast or hops. Medium body, carb a bit high initially but calms down, well balanced. Very nice beer, thanks Jason. Surprisingly similar to the IRA Ive got at home :icon_cheers: , except yours has better carb.

You did quite a good job on the recipe for this one, Jason. I thought that it was going to be under bittered but it turned out with very nice balance for my tastes. It was fun to collaborate on a brew.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (2/1/10)

*4. Josh - Summer Ale - bottled 2/12/09 - drink from 16/12/09 - WLP029*

Cloudy pale gold with a nice persistent head that lasts the whole glass. Aroma is fruity, seemingly driven by the yeast with hints of belgian or weiss like esters. Flavour light malt, tropical fruits and there nice complexity going on here. Body is light, carb is appropriate, bitterness seems low at first but builds on the back palate. Nicely balanced. Quite european if there is such a thing. Not your typical cascade based ale and not what I was expecting from the label notes. Really nice and Im enjoying it a lot. Thanks, Josh.


Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (2/1/10)

Muggus said:


> *Beer: 12. WeaselEstate - ESB / Strong Bitter*
> Date: 2nd January 2010
> Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 12, Bottled 3/12, ready to drink 17/12
> Sampling Notes:
> ...



I'm having this beer now. Took the advice and let it warm a bit. 

Mine has very low carbonation and no head. Hazy gold in colour. Fruity aroma.

Stone fruits prominent in the flavour. Little light on in body for mine, adding to the bitterness. 

I'm also getting the same metallic note as Muggus in the finish. Don't know where it comes from but.

Happy to finish it, thanks WeaselEstate.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (2/1/10)

Muggus said:


> Hazy orange-gold body holds a small, thick white foam the whole time.
> 
> Relatively restrained aroma. Fruity hops noticeable, ripe stonefruits and citrus rind. Hint of doughy malt in there.
> 
> ...



Thanks Josh and Muggus - Interesting insights. I re-used some nottingham yeast for this brew, and interestingly it fermented in 3 days. It's not the usual yeast I use for this beer; usually it's Irish Ale yeast (1084). This unfortunately wasn't my best beer but it's a good opportunity to get feedback from more experienced brewers. Will work on something for the next swap :beer:


----------



## Josh (2/1/10)

*19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!*

Cloudy gold with a thick white head. Sweet passionfruit and citrus aroma.

Bready malt, medium body. Plenty of fruity hops as expected with a bitter finish.

Really nice clean ale and good combo of Nelson Sauvin and Pacific Gem.

Cheers Megs.


----------



## hewy (2/1/10)

Pours a nice amber colour with a rocky white head. Nice clear beer, the head dissipates however still maintains a thin white film over the top of the beer.

Hops on the nose, not overwhelming but definitely makes me look forward to the taste.

Hops on the palate, cant place exactly which hops but tastes good. Fruity character to the beer with a nice malt backbone balancing the beer well. Not too bitter, which is what I usually do with my pale ales 

Great beer, even SWMBO likes it!

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Josh (2/1/10)

Gulpa said:


> *4. Josh - Summer Ale - bottled 2/12/09 - drink from 16/12/09 - WLP029*
> 
> Cloudy pale gold with a nice persistent head that lasts the whole glass. Aroma is fruity, seemingly driven by the yeast with hints of belgian or weiss like esters. Flavour light malt, tropical fruits and there nice complexity going on here. Body is light, carb is appropriate, bitterness seems low at first but builds on the back palate. Nicely balanced. Quite european if there is such a thing. Not your typical cascade based ale and not what I was expecting from the label notes. Really nice and Im enjoying it a lot. Thanks, Josh.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review Andrew.



> Quite european if there is such a thing. Not your typical cascade based ale and not what I was expecting from the label notes.


That's because the 5 minute addition was Tettnanger 1g/L and the cube addition was Saaz 1g/L. Sorry for any confusion.

By the way, nice taste buds picking that up. The correct recipe is here.


----------



## nifty (2/1/10)

14. Josh - Summer Ale - bottled 2/12/09 - drink from 16/12/09 - WLP029

I too had Josh's Summer Ale tonight. 

I really enjoyed this beer, thanks Josh, but I should have read the fine print on the label before drinking, the 6.8% abv caught me by surprise. I had no idea this beer had a high alc content until after I woke up and read the label.

A top drop.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Josh (3/1/10)

*16. Muggus - White Gold Bitter - 4.7% bottled 19th November 2009, WLP023. Drinkable now*

Drinking this beer now.

Pretty clear, deep gold with a thin off white head.

There's an off aroma and flavour that a couple of my poorly scoring beers in comps have had. Can someone else confirm if this is that plasticy flavour.

Not into bagging beers here but this could actually help me taste my own beer better. It's the first time I've noticed it without reading in a comp sheet first.

Finished the bottle anyway, cheers.


----------



## Gulpa (3/1/10)

Josh said:


> That's because the 5 minute addition was Tettnanger 1g/L and the cube addition was Saaz 1g/L. Sorry for any confusion.



Thanks for clarifying Josh. No confusion really. I was just admiring how you got the nice tropical flavours without overt cascadeyness. I really have to stop using cascade and start playing with other hops for summer drinking.



nifty said:


> 14. Josh - Summer Ale - bottled 2/12/09 - drink from 16/12/09 - WLP029
> 
> ... the 6.8% abv caught me by surprise. I had no idea this beer had a high alc content until after I woke up and read the label.



I didnt get that far in my label reading :huh: . Alc was very nicely hidden, agree you would never know.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (3/1/10)

*11. Troy Dack - An ale, that's about all I can say at the momen. Won't be ready until at least Christmas day, in fact, leave it until the 43rd beer of the night on NYE, guaranteed, then hopefully you won't be too disappointed*

Not quite NYE, but I have had a few already tonight. 

Copper coloured ale with a thin persistant head. Complex malt flavours and fruity ale esters with little hop. Solid bitterness to finish.

Really nice beer. Thanks Troy.

PS Did you use British base malt? Loving that flavour.


----------



## tdack (3/1/10)

Josh said:


> *11. Troy Dack - An ale, that's about all I can say at the momen. Won't be ready until at least Christmas day, in fact, leave it until the 43rd beer of the night on NYE, guaranteed, then hopefully you won't be too disappointed*
> 
> Not quite NYE, but I have had a few already tonight.
> 
> ...



Josh, thanks for the review. Firstly I'm glad it was drinkable. There were too many things that didn't go right making this batch, I had to tip two previous brews as they just tasted horrid out of the fermenter, so I was a little worried about htis one. I was aiming for an American IPA type beer, but don't think I really hit the mark, happy it is drinkable though.

Base malt is whatever Dave in North Sydney sells as Pilsner malt 

Recipe:

OG: 1052, FG: 1014

Mash @ 66C for 60mins 

Fermentables
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 3.000 kg 62.5 %
German Melanoidin Malt 0.175 kg 3.6 %
German CaraAroma 0.125 kg 2.6 %
Extract - Light Liquid Malt Extract 1.500 kg 31.3 %

Hops
German Northern Brewer 8.0 % 25 g 60 Min From End
NZ Willamette 7.0 % 35 g 30 Min From End
NZ Willamette 7.0 % 25 g 15 Min From End

Yeast
WLP-060 American Ale


----------



## Bizier (3/1/10)

*14. Josh - Summer Ale - bottled 2/12/09 - drink from 16/12/09 - WLP029*

Looks like a hefe on pour; cloudy light gold with a fine fluffy head intermittently broken by the odd larger bubble.
The nose is soft, lager-ish, a very slight sulphur. There is a fine subtle sweet malt with some herbal hops. There is a spicy note that I can't work out if it is a noble hop used late or a pleasant yeast phenolic.
Nice carbonation drives this. The beer is surprisingly dry and spicy, but with a soft dusty yeast finish, which is my least favourite aspect, but still relatively pleasant. There are some citrus notes in there. The spice/citrus makes me guess you used NZ hops?
This is a very sessionable beer, and would be easily better than pale ale offerings at many brew pubs.
Good work as usual Josh.


----------



## syd_03 (3/1/10)

Gulpa said:


> Glad Im not the only one enjoying an afternoon tipple.
> 
> *15. Syd_03- IRA- 5.8%-bottled 30/11/09-wyeast 1084.*
> 
> ...



You are very welcome Andrew, glad you enjoyed it and glad yours turned out well too. I'll have to come around and grab a bottle of yours to try (if that's ok ).


Thanks, but I can't take that much credit for the recipe, was largely based on a Jamil recipe from BYO with a slight change to the base malts and hops used. I also remember we did increase the bitterness a bit on your advice too, although not quite as high, somewhere in the middle. I agree, was fun and thanks again for inviting me to brew with you.

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## Bizier (3/1/10)

*20. mrs eyres - pale ale - 4.5% - US-05 - ready to drink*

Have tried it before, and the aroma has subsided a little, but still a great drop.

I get some delicious tropical notes on the nose, a great melon vibe going on and some sweet crystal on swirl.
The beer is balanced toward bitter with a strongly bitter finish, but it subsides cleanly and pleasantly after a moment.
There is a floral, pine hop combo that really makes itself known. There is enough crystal sweetness to bring this back into balance.
A very drinkable, and quickly extinct beer. Great stuff guys.


----------



## Bizier (3/1/10)

*12. WeaselEstate - ESB / Strong Bitter. Bottled 3/12, ready to drink 17/12*

Opened easily with an extremely small release of gas.

Pours a hazy deep gold. No head to speak of.
Some sweet malt on the nose plus a subtle floral hop. I think I get the sweet fruit esters, but it is hard with next to no carbonation.
The flavour is a whopping bitterness with little else. There is some soft and appropriate malt flavours under this, but I am sorry that they are slapped into whimpering submission.

I very much like aspects of this beer, but the carb is definitely not happening in my bottle, possibly to do with capping. I am guessing it is <.25 or so volumes. The beer overall is clean, but way too bitter and lacking the aromatics I desire from an ESB. Was it no chilled or similar? A guess is that the flavour and aroma hop additions might have been over-isommerised.


----------



## Bizier (3/1/10)

*17. Davelovesbeer - Ale of some sort - about 4.5% (hydrometer broke when testing) - US05 - ready to drink -*

OK, I will admit that I just drank this one while doing some work and took buggerall notes. Sorry for the shitty review.
It went down great.
Not overly aromatic in hops, yeast or malt, but balanced.
Very much an ale in the creamy mouthfeel and ester profile. POR?
A very drinkable beer Dave. Good work mate.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (3/1/10)

Bizier said:


> *12. WeaselEstate - ESB / Strong Bitter. Bottled 3/12, ready to drink 17/12*
> 
> Opened easily with an extremely small release of gas.
> 
> ...



Yeah a few people mentioned the carbonation; i have not bottled for months so may have miscalculated the bulk priming. Have not tried my bottled one yet; I had some left over and put it in the keg where it's not so bad.

Nope, not no-chilled - but I did pitch it straight on top of a yeast slurry from an Irish Red that I did, then fermented at 21 degrees. Yeast was Nottingham whereas my previous ESB used 1084 which suited that style better.

Was unfortunate that the this beer didn't turn out as good as expected, it was definitely below average compared to my usual efforts but you get that!


----------



## Bizier (3/1/10)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> but you get that!


Yep. I get that more often than I'd like.


----------



## Gulpa (3/1/10)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> ... but you get that!



+2 :beer: .


----------



## Gulpa (3/1/10)

syd_03 said:


> You are very welcome Andrew, glad you enjoyed it and glad yours turned out well too. I'll have to come around and grab a bottle of yours to try (if that's ok ).
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I can't take that much credit for the recipe, was largely based on a Jamil recipe from BYO with a slight change to the base malts and hops used. I also remember we did increase the bitterness a bit on your advice too, although not quite as high, somewhere in the middle. I agree, was fun and thanks again for inviting me to brew with you.
> ...



Happy for you to come around and grab a bottle, Jason. Let me know.

The recipe doesnt look much like Jamils  . Yes, we did take a middle ground with the bitterness but i was quietly unconvinced. :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## nifty (3/1/10)

*21. Dave - Belgian Summer Triple - 7%ish - WY1214 - RTD*


I had Dave's Belgian summer triple earlier tonight, very nice thanks. Love the Belgians.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Pollux (4/1/10)

Nifty, I had it too with my Thai green curry, worked quite well together.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (4/1/10)

Bizier said:


> Yep. I get that more often than I'd like.



What - crap beers from me?  :beer:


----------



## Muggus (4/1/10)

*Beer: 4. barls - smoked schwartz. 
Date: 3rd January 2010
Details: Labelled 750ml twist top yellow Obolon cap, 4.2% bottled 28/11/09
Sampling Notes:*
Pours a nice solid looking tan head atop a deep bronzed body.

Roasted malt nose with a good whack of woody smoked meats amongst burnt nuttiness and cocoa. 

Medium-to-full body, texture is quite smooth with a slight malt stickiness and mild astringency. Carbonation is reasonably low but quite ideal.

More roasted flavours on the body; wood, toffee sweetness, nuts, dark chocolate, espresso, and, of course, a bacon-like smokiness. Nothing is overly aggressive or out of place, very integrated and balanced. Finishes dry with moderate bitterness.

Interesting sort of beer. The smokiness combines very well with the schwarzbier base and adds another dimension to the flavour as opposed to typical rauch beer, where the smoke often very prominent. Nice work Barls, really enjoyed it!


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

thanks mate might have to keep a bottle or two for the next comp. does any one know when that is?
i really enjoy the canadian belgian yeast in this. it adds a whole different character to it dont you think?


----------



## Muggus (4/1/10)

barls said:


> i really enjoy the canadian belgian yeast in this. it adds a whole different character to it dont you think?


I was slightly reminded of Unibroue Raftman at times. Though that's not as dark, the smokiness seems to combine with the spiciness of the yeast, not to mention the roasted malts. There's alot going on. 
I reckon if you up'd the body of it and made an extra strong sort of Smoked Dubbel/Dark Belgian Strong, it would be something quite amazing indeed.


----------



## Muggus (4/1/10)

Oh and i've been drinking Troys ale. Went down a treat!

*Beer: 11. Troy Dack - An ale. 
Date: 4th January 2010
Details: Labelled 750ml twist top red cap
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in mug,

Good psst on opening. Pours a slightly hazy copper body, small head hangs around for a bit.

Not a great deal to the nose. Sweet malts, a bit of doughy yeast and spice and slight hop leafiness.

Medium-to-low carbonation, smooth, kinda oily texture, decent body.

Malty body, bit of biscuit and cereal. Hop flavours emerge, woody, leafy notes. Finishes with a bit of yeasty spice, mild fruits and dryness, medium bitterness.

I think the description as being a non-specific ale hits the spot with this one. Doesnt really fit a specific category, but does the job well enough. Cheers Troy!


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

Muggus said:


> I was slightly reminded of Unibroue Raftman at times. Though that's not as dark, the smokiness seems to combine with the spiciness of the yeast, not to mention the roasted malts. There's alot going on.
> I reckon if you up'd the body of it and made an extra strong sort of Smoked Dubbel/Dark Belgian Strong, it would be something quite amazing indeed.


thats the level of smoke i was going for. i reckon i could almost drop the roast malt and it would be a perfect clone.
now theres something to play with in the new year, i can see my wife freaking out and telling me to stop listening to you all with my hybrid beers.


----------



## Muggus (4/1/10)

barls said:


> thats the level of smoke i was going for. i reckon i could almost drop the roast malt and it would be a perfect clone.
> now theres something to play with in the new year, i can see my wife freaking out and telling me to stop listening to you all with my hybrid beers.


Hybrid beers are the awesome.
The next beer I've planned is going to be a weizen/Belgian using one part each of malted barley, wheat, rye and oats...couldn't care less about styles for the moment!


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

who am i kidding im going to do a cumquat amber for fatz next time.


----------



## Muggus (4/1/10)

barls said:


> who am i kidding im going to do a cumquat amber for fatz next time.


I brewed a Kumquat "wine" a few years back if you're interested.  :icon_vomit:


----------



## barls (4/1/10)

is it anything like the blueberry mead ive got? or more like the father in laws apple wine. i really thought fatz would have chirped up by now. oh well ill save him a bottle for the swap at his place.
i might even remake the dark braggot for then.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/1/10)

barls said:


> is it anything like the blueberry mead ive got? or more like the father in laws apple wine. i really thought fatz would have chirped up by now. oh well ill save him a bottle for the swap at his place.
> i might even remake the dark braggot for then.




:lol: 



New Years Resolution No. 125 - try to be more tolerant of .........[insert appropriate thing that I need to be more tolerant of]


Bring 'em on !


----------



## barls (5/1/10)

wow up to resolution 125. i only have one and thats not to make any resolutions


----------



## Josh (5/1/10)

Was round a mate's place last night and had the following.

*15. Syd_03- IRA(Irish Red Ale)- 5.8%-bottled 30/11/09-wyeast 1084. A few days either side of xmas won't hurt. Cracked keg on 16/12 (my first beer in a keg) to see how it was going. Keg is now gone.*

Very tasty red ale. Floral hops and a beautiful colour.

*5. Pollux - Hopburst IPA, 5.74%, US-05. Only bottled last week, I'd save it for about mid Jan.JUST SAMPLED IT MYSELF (1/1/2010), I'd suggest leaving it till at least early Feb, it's got a few rough edges that need some more time to settle down......*

Very nice hoppy ale.

*13. Vitalstatistix - Loose Nut Brown Porter - ~5.2% ABV - Brewed 06/11/09 - give it as long as you can (at least 2 months)*

This was the fourth and I was getting a little hazy by now. But I remember liking it.

*16. Not sure. It was a black beer.*

Drank it too cold, but it seemed alright.


----------



## Pollux (5/1/10)

Josh said:


> *5. Pollux - Hopburst IPA, 5.74%, US-05. Only bottled last week, I'd save it for about mid Jan.JUST SAMPLED IT MYSELF (1/1/2010), I'd suggest leaving it till at least early Feb, it's got a few rough edges that need some more time to settle down......*
> 
> Very nice hoppy ale.



Glad to hear you enjoyed it, as I said, it could prob do with a touch more time in the bottle, but meh, that happens.


----------



## gruntus (5/1/10)

Muggus said:


> I'm getting a bit slack...
> 
> *Beer: Gruntus - Blondie - 18A (Belgian Strong Ale - Belgian Blond Ale) (1st)(311)
> Date: 23rd December 2009
> ...


Thanks for the review.....glad you enjoyed it.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 54.00 L 
Boil Size: 61.81 L
Estimated OG: 1.070 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 44.44 % 
6.10 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 38.73 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 6.35 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 1.90 % 
0.30 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 1.90 % 
0.30 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 1.90 % 
54.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.80 %] (60 min) Hops 20.4 IBU 
75.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.10 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
0.75 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC) Sugar 4.76 %


----------



## syd_03 (5/1/10)

Josh said:


> *15. Syd_03- IRA(Irish Red Ale)- 5.8%-bottled 30/11/09-wyeast 1084. A few days either side of xmas won't hurt. Cracked keg on 16/12 (my first beer in a keg) to see how it was going. Keg is now gone.*
> 
> Very tasty red ale. Floral hops and a beautiful colour.



Cheers Josh glad you and your mate enjoyed it.

Jason


----------



## nifty (5/1/10)

*20. mrs eyres - pale ale - 4.5% - US-05 - ready to drink*

Most enjoyable pale ale, thanks very much.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Gulpa (5/1/10)

Unlabeled beer. Black cap. Coopers bottle. Likely candidate is

*5. Pollux - Hopburst IPA, 5.74%, US-05.*? - Oops but no return now

Pours almost clear dark gold. Nice head, persistent with lacing. Lovely aroma a mix of US hops and caramel malts with a bit of pine resin as it warms. Flavour is followed up with the same, hops forward with assertive and lingering bitterness. Body is medium, a little sweetness at the front balanced by the bitterness, carb is medium low. Very nice beer. Pollux, if this is yours I dont really get any rough edges sticking out. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Pollux (6/1/10)

I used all coopers bottles and black caps. Could be mine. There were labels on the caps, must have fallen off....


----------



## Pollux (6/1/10)

Sitting here drinking Troy's "random ale"

It has a slightly odd taste, at first I thought infected, now I think esters.........The first mouthful was a touch rough, but it's growing on me....

BTW, I know that "mmmmmm, hope this batch is good" feeling, I actually threw out the last batch before my case swap one as it was horrid from the fermenter and I couldn't even be bothered putting it in a keg and on the gas....

I'm glad to see two people have sampled mine and given it good reviews, makes me breath easy.

Note to self, next year brew ahead so I can have tiem to sample some myself before the date....


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (6/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Note to self, next year brew ahead so I can have tiem to sample some myself before the date....



Pollux spot on mate. I am definitely going to use this advice after my first foray into case swaps. It's disappointing when you realise that your swapped beer was not the hit you were intending it to be!! :beerbang:


----------



## nifty (6/1/10)

*17. Davelovesbeer - Ale of some sort - about 4.5% - US05 - ready to drink *

Just finished this one off, thanks, a very nice beer.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Muggus (7/1/10)

*Beer: 21. Dave - Belgian Summer Triple. 
Date: 7th January 2010
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 21, 7%ish - WY1214
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in goblet.

Nice loud opening. Im presented with an attractive glass of beer; 2-inch thick white foam hangs about atop a lively hazy pale copper body.

Phenolic nose; lots of pepper and clove, ripe fruits particularly apricot, grainy pale malt sweetness. Well-hidden alcohol, not a great deal of hop character.

Big, thick body with a slight sticky textured, balanced well with a racy creamy carbonation.

Quite sweet upfront, lots of overly ripe stone fruits and golden syrup malt flavour. Phenolic spice adds a layer of balance and complexity, woody cloves and white pepper prevalent, some subtle floral, leafy hops in there, lingering on the finish. Medium bitterness, quite dry aftertaste.

Top notch tripel, Dave! Possibly not as bold and boisterous as some of the hugely potent tripels on the market, but certainly comes close with flavour and complexity! Cheers!


----------



## nifty (7/1/10)

*11. Troy Dack's Ale*

I wasn't sure about this beer at first. 

As you can tell from my previous indepth reviews, I know what I like but I find it hard to describe flavours, aromas etc. 

When I first cracked this beer it tried to crawl out of the bottle and I thought I might have mishandled it. Anyway, after the the first pour, it was still pretty lively in the bottle, but to me the taste was ok. There was something going on and I thought of a weak bandaid flavour, but as Pollux said earlier it could be esters??

The second pour was ok and as I progress through the beer and it warms a bit, it is starting to remind me of some of a sort of Belgiany (is that a word?) flavour, so to me, it's tasting ok.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Gulpa (7/1/10)

*4. barls - smoked schwartz.4.2% bottled 28/11/09*

Ive been kind of avoiding this one as the only other smoked beer Ive ever had was like drinking essence of smokey bacon chips. B) 

Pours dark with an tight head. Smokey aroma dominates (but not over the top smoke essence) with a bloody/meat mineral edge. Coffee comes up as it warms. Flavour is sweet dark malts, smokey bacon biscuits, with some yeasty complexity thrown in as well. Medium body, lowish carb, lowish bitterness. Interesting beer again Barls. I still have a bit of trouble with the smokeyness, but thats my problem, not yours. The smokeyness is certainly not over the top and quite well balanced with the rest of the flavours. Obviously well made. Thanks for sharing.

Only a few to go now.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## hewy (7/1/10)

8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale .. ideal summer thirst quencher, mid strength english style bitter.S 04 Drink now

Pours a brilliant amber, nice and clear.

Smelly slightly of hops and malt (surpise surprise). Carbonation is low so the aroma isnt overwhelming.

Beer goes down a treat! Light body makes this delightfully drinkable. 

Really good beer FGZ, thanks!

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Muggus (7/1/10)

Had a couple tonight...feeling good!

*Beer: 21. Dave - Belgian Summer Triple
Date: 7th January 2010
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 21, 7%ish - WY1214
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled in goblet.

Nice loud opening. Im presented with an attractive glass of beer; 2-inch thick white foam hangs about atop a lively hazy pale copper body.

Phenolic nose; lots of pepper and clove, ripe fruits particularly apricot, grainy pale malt sweetness. Well-hidden alcohol, not a great deal of hop character.

Big, thick body with a slight sticky textured, balanced well with a racy creamy carbonation.

Quite sweet upfront, lots of overly ripe stone fruits and golden syrup malt flavour. Phenolic spice adds a layer of balance and complexity, woody cloves and white pepper prevalent, some subtle floral, leafy hops in there, lingering on the finish. Medium bitterness, quite dry aftertaste.

Top notch tripel, Dave! Possibly not as bold and boisterous as some of the hugely potent tripels on the market, but certainly comes close with flavour and complexity!



*Beer: 13. Vitalstatistix - Loose Nut Brown Porter 
Date: 7th January 2010
Details: 750ml twist top gold cap 13 5.2% ABV - Brewed 06/11/09
Sampling Notes:*
Served moderately chilled in goblet.

Beautifully presented beer; opaque jet-black body with persistent, medium-sized creamy latt-coloured head.

Inky roasted nose, quite different from your average porter; tar, charred wood, coffee grinds, cocoa, with mild black fruit and floral undertones.

Smooth texture, excellent weight for strength, carbonation is creamy and on the money.

Lovely flavour; a combination of fresh mild roast espresso, smooth dark chocolate, wood charcoal, squid ink with hints of prune and dark brown sugar. Finishes quite bitter, quite dry yet some residual malt sweetness adds a great balance. Lingering cocoa note is great!

Wow! I gotta say this is a REALLY good dark beer. Very much compares to some of the best porters Ive tried. My only complaint is that you mentioned to keep this beer for a bit longer to drink! My advice to others is try this NOW, itll make your laugh, cry, itll change your life. Thanks very much Vitalstatistix, this is great!


----------



## Josh (7/1/10)

*21. Dave - Belgian Summer Triple - 7%ish - WY1214 - RTD*

Pours golden with a big white head. Can't smell a whole lot, bit sweet, bit alcohol or phenolic. But not in a bad way. More inviting me to drink it.

Thick and sweet and nice pear flavours. 

Leaves a numbness on my tongue without being too alcoholic in the finish. 

I've finished the bottle and would have loved another glass. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Josh (7/1/10)

*3. Thommo - Brown Porter, Ready to drink on Swap Day, WLP005*

Very nice Porter. Love the chocolate flavour.

Sorry I can't say more Thommo, but it's late and I've had a few.


----------



## barls (8/1/10)

Gulpa said:


> *4. barls - smoked schwartz.4.2% bottled 28/11/09*
> 
> Ive been kind of avoiding this one as the only other smoked beer Ive ever had was like drinking essence of smokey bacon chips. B)
> 
> ...


cheers andrew. I cant remember if it was a straight schwarz or it was always a smoked one. Ill have a look once i get back from orange and post the recipe. The thing u have 2 remember is the smoke malt was done by me.
Was son


----------



## barls (8/1/10)

Gulpa said:


> *4. barls - smoked schwartz.4.2% bottled 28/11/09*
> 
> Ive been kind of avoiding this one as the only other smoked beer Ive ever had was like drinking essence of smokey bacon chips. B)
> 
> ...


cheers andrew. I cant remember if it was a straight schwarz or it was always a smoked one. Ill have a look once i get back from orange and post the recipe. The thing u have 2 remember is the smoke malt was done by me.
Was son


----------



## Bizier (8/1/10)

*5. Pollux - Hopburst IPA, 5.74%, US-05. Only bottled last week, I'd save it for about mid Jan.*

Pours a deep amber with an incredibly tight tan head that breaks like cottage cheese into little icebergs on the beer surface. I honestly have never seen that before.

I get a nice US citrus hop on the nose and also a little of what I perceive to be acetylaldehyde, which might be the 'roughness' though it is by no means overwhelming.

I get a dry toasty malt, almost roasty, backed up by a decent fruity hop punch, lots of tropical fruits and some grapefruit. It has a dry finish which keeps me coming back for more. ED: The balance of bitterness is very good, decently bitter, but deceptively smooth.

Well done Tim. I think you could do some teeeeny tweaks to this and take it from what is already a very good beer to a magnificent one. I will graciously offer to drink any test beers you want me to trial... ahem.  

Cheers mate.


----------



## Bizier (8/1/10)

*3. Thommo - Brown Porter, Ready to drink on Swap Day, WLP005*

Pours a nice deep reddish brown with orange highlights. Head quickly dies down to a happy little yellow white ring round the glass.

Stewed apple and raisin fruitiness upfront on the nose with some cream and coffee follow.

The carb lifts the beer in the mouth, it is really enjoyable. I think the balance of this beer is superb. There is a slightly smoky, bready, complex malt with some sweetness that is very well in check with the moderate bitterness. There is a lick of diacetyl which lubricates the whole lot down the gullet and keeps me drinking to look for more adjectives.

I love it Thommo. I would like to look at your recipe if you are keen to share.


----------



## Pollux (9/1/10)

Bizier said:


> *5. Pollux - Hopburst IPA, 5.74%, US-05. Only bottled last week, I'd save it for about mid Jan.*
> 
> Pours a deep amber with an incredibly tight tan head that breaks like cottage cheese into little icebergs on the beer surface. I honestly have never seen that before.



You're making me want to go grab a bottle and chill it to see if I get the same result....



> I get a dry toasty malt, almost roasty, backed up by a decent fruity hop punch, lots of tropical fruits and some grapefruit. It has a dry finish which keeps me coming back for more. ED: The balance of bitterness is very good, decently bitter, but deceptively smooth.



Toasty almost roasty malt??? Interesting as I only used 7kg of JW Pale and 500g Caraamber........



> Well done Tim. I think you could do some teeeeny tweaks to this and take it from what is already a very good beer to a magnificent one. I will graciously offer to drink any test beers you want me to trial... ahem.



I might do another soon, open to suggestions on the tweaks...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/1/10)

Gulpa said:


> *4. barls - smoked schwartz.4.2% bottled 28/11/09*
> 
> Ive been kind of avoiding this one as the only other smoked beer Ive ever had was like drinking essence of smokey bacon chips. B)
> 
> Andrew.




Fair dinkum Andrew.. a man of your quality brewing not a smoked beer afficiardo? There are still surprises in the world. I too had trepidation when opening a Barls beer, was waiting to find a berry of some sort floating in it  

But the man knows his stuff. He smokes his own (that's why he's not allowed on submarines) and is good at it. Good one brother! Excellent drop. Not a patch on my smoked beers, but you are improving B) 




> hewy Posted Jan 7 2010, 09:17 PM
> 8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale .. ideal summer thirst quencher, mid strength english style bitter.S 04 Drink now
> 
> Pours a brilliant amber, nice and clear. Smelly slightly of hops and malt (surpise surprise). Carbonation is low so the aroma isnt overwhelming. Beer goes down a treat! Light body makes this delightfully drinkable. Really good beer FGZ, thanks!




Hewy, what's this comment about hops and malt .. starting to sound like those other philistines ..  

A tad undercarbonated from the sounds of it, but the idea was a quaffer and I'm happy it achieved that. My next attempt at this one will add a touch more malt (200g melanoiden looks the go and a touch more bitterness to balance) and I reckon it'll be the bomb!

Thanks for the nice commments mate.


----------



## Bizier (9/1/10)

*6. nifty - Some Sort of Bitter, Wyeast 1469, 5.5%, Brewed 3/11/2009, Bottled 22/11/2009*

I apologise, but you are a casualty in me being pre-occupied while drinking swap beers.

Overall impression is that I thought that this was a nice clean UK style beer with some nice subtle floral notes and judicious use of darker malt flavours. I had one last night whilst busy, and I thought it was a little too bitter for a bitter (!?!). BUT today after moving a fridge in searing heat, that bitterness was very much appreciated when I finished the bottle. I found it to be very refreshing. Thanks Nifty.


----------



## Bizier (9/1/10)

Pollux said:


> Toasty almost roasty malt??? Interesting as I only used 7kg of JW Pale and 500g Caraamber........



I wrote what I tasted. From my experience, and I have never used caraamber, the Wey crystals are the least sweet of the bunch; which I like very much.


----------



## Bizier (9/1/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Fair dinkum Andrew.. a man of your quality brewing not a smoked beer afficiardo? There are still surprises in the world.



Andrew, I have to agree that this surprised the sh*t out of me as well.
Have you had the full range of Aecht Schlenkerla beers? That Urbock in winter is the duck's.


----------



## Bizier (9/1/10)

*4. barls - smoked schwartz.4.2% bottled 28/11/09 should be good to drink after the new year but will update later. the malt used was hand smoked by me*

A fine beer, though I'd like to know the yeast used, because it is more of a American Ale flavour and aroma than lager, as I would expect out of a schwartz beer, but it was very clean and very drinkable. I say was because it is gone daddy gone.
I thought that the smoke character was very clean and pretty neutral, like a tinder-dry smouldering willow, or black wattle or similar wood. I personally would like much much more smoke in the beer, but perhaps I have a high threshold for smoke. To me it was more schwartz than rauch (I guess that is why you labeled it so)...
The finish was dry, accentuated by a very slight, but also pleasant acrid note.

Good work Barls. It is good to see someone embrace the 'home' aspect of homebrew.


----------



## Gulpa (9/1/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Fair dinkum Andrew. a man of your quality brewing not a smoked beer afficiardo? There are still surprises in the world. I too had trepidation when opening a Barls beer, was waiting to find a berry of some sort floating in it






Bizier said:


> Andrew, I have to agree that this surprised the sh*t out of me as well.
> Have you had the full range of Aecht Schlenkerla beers? That Urbock in winter is the duck's.



I have to admit that the first one that I had kind of put me off trying any others. Dan, I havent tried any of those beers. Its likely that if you cant get it at Dans or Jims I probably havent tried it. I know thats poor form and its something that Im trying to fix. Ive been slowly working my way through the UK and just really starting with the Belgians. I havent got to Germany yet.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Bizier (10/1/10)

Had these last night, no notes, just working from memory:
*7. Retsamhsam - NZ/US Pale Ale, Nottingham Dried Yeast. 5%abv. Ready to Drink.*
A great pale Damien. It is interesting how NZ hops make for a beer that I can only describe as 'cooling' kind of like cucumber. Very nice resinous aroma. Cheers

*8. Fatgodzilla - Golden Ale .. ideal summer thirst quencher, mid strength english style bitter.S 04 Drink now*
A very nice, spicy hopped, quencher of a beer. I had no probs with the carbonation at all, and I thought the bittering was definitely firm. I think extra IBUs could tip this over the edge into too bitter. Very pleasant on a hot night.

*9. Gruntus - Blondie - 18A (Belgian Strong Ale - Belgian Blond Ale) - 7.6% - Brewed 12/9/2009 - Bottled 27/9/2009 - Drink Now*
A mighty nightcap that left me sleeping at a weird angle on the lounge after some movies. Soft and malty with a very nice yeast character. I enjoyed this very much Grant. Thank you.


----------



## Bizier (10/1/10)

Gulpa said:


> I havent tried any of those beers.


FYI Camperdown Cellars, if you are around either the inner west or Darlinghurst, also at Platinum. They are literally the ISO standard of rauchbier, against which all others may be measured. I am so happy that we have enough of a demand here that we can get these odd delights. It is funny, most times the cashier asks earnestly if I am aware of what I am buying.


----------



## Bizier (10/1/10)

Now I am just adding a post so I can see another instance of my avatar, this thread clearly needs some more of me.

Where is MM?


----------



## Gulpa (10/1/10)

*13. Vitalstatistix - Loose Nut Brown Porter - ~5.2% ABV*

Dark ruby. Vigorous pour gives a small tan head that falls back. Aroma is mocha malt, a touch of dark fruits (almost reminds me of a cherry ripe), biscuit as it warms. Flavour is dark fruits, chocolate and a hint of roast malts. Some yeast derived flavours as well and the biscuit again. Lots going on here. Low carb. Great balance here. Medium body. Bitterness seems low but it probably isnt, supports everything else. Im getting what Muggus got. Great beer here. Thanks for sharing Andrew.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## nifty (10/1/10)

After having a few wits last night, I felt like I needed some hops injection so I tucked into -

*19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!*

Very nice, a nice bitter beer with lots of hops.

I then had 

*5. Pollux - Hopburst IPA, 5.74%, US-05. Only bottled last week, I'd save it for about mid Jan*

Oh yeah, more hops. I really enjoyed this as well.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Bizier (10/1/10)

*10. MaestroMatt - APA - 4.7% - Wyeast 1272 - Ready to drink*

Very nice. This is textbook APA. It is a little on the leaner side, and I would prefer a little more beef, but it is a perfect session beer for this heat. Great pale. Fruity "cascadey" hops, clean ferment, crystal malt, crisp finish with a firm bitterness. Good work MM.

I am impressed by everything in this swap so far.


----------



## Josh (11/1/10)

*9. Gruntus - Blondie - 18A (Belgian Strong Ale - Belgian Blond Ale) - 7.6% - Brewed 12/9/2009 - Bottled 27/9/2009 - Drink Now*

Bloody nice beer mate. Was concentrating more on my Curb Your Enthusiasm Season 6 dvd, but it was very good.


----------



## Bizier (11/1/10)

*19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!*

Mmmm mmm.

This is pineapple and pine needles. Together at last.
I enjoyed this guiltily cold in a frozen stein after a hard, hot day. Even with the cold, there were some cool tropical ester-like scents coming through. Then the taste is this big resinous pine that is really refreshing. I got some melon notes in there. There was also a summery ripe fruit flavour that could not quite pick, but loved it and I think I drank most of the bottle searching for a name to that flavour. Carb was fine, medium, but definitely carbed with a creamy, creamy, off-white head. The resinous aspects are still in my mouth half an hour later, and it is still pleasant.

Very good stuff Alex. Cheers.


----------



## Gulpa (12/1/10)

*6. nifty - Some Sort of Bitter, Wyeast 1469, 5.5%,*

Colour is copper with a small is head that falls away quickly. Malt dominates the aroma, bready, a touch of fruit from the yeast. Flavour is more of the same, some spicyness and marmelade fruit. Medium body. Low carb. Well bittered. Balanced. Really nice bitter. Thanks nifty.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Bizier (12/1/10)

*16. Muggus - White Gold Bitter - 4.7% bottled 19th November 2009, WLP023. Drinkable now*

Pours a volumous voosh of beer into a cool stein. Has a fluffy , though irregularly beaded foamy beige head.

This beer smells a little of acetyl aldehyde, though it might be artificially enhanced by a very large carbonation in this bottle. Nose is earthy and herbal with some fruitiness from perhaps yeast and malt, and a slight vanilla back there, I get a little apricot.

I had to give a few swirls to get the carb down. The beer is perfectly bittered for style, with refreshing bitterness upfront that fades away very comfortably. I get a kumquat marmalade with slight choc, which is very much my ideal English flavour combo. Aside from the carbonation, it is very easy drinking and I would be happy to consume this in quantity.

Good job Muggus.


----------



## Bizier (12/1/10)

*1. Gulpa - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2633, 4.7%, Ready to drink*

Pours with a small hiss. A thin light tan head sits on a deep reddish brown body with orange highlights.
The nose is a beautiful sweet buttered toast and caramel, a slight hint of raisin, but all pretty reserved, and it is definitely inviting.
Wow, this beer is in perfect balance. Andrew, I think that you could advise professional brewers on their recipe formulation. The hops are there in a german/noble presence that only just brings the beer back from the brink of sweetness. There is a great fresh baked crusty bread note to the malt. The carbonation fills the mouth, bringing more out of the beer. But along with all of this there is a fantastic crisp, clean lager finish.

This is a beautiful beer Andrew, and even in a style that I do not really seek out. I love it. Marvellous.


----------



## Gulpa (13/1/10)

*12. WeaselEstate - ESB / Strong Bitter.*

Cloudy pale gold. Small head. Light aroma of fruity citrus hops and malt. Bitterness dominates the flavour. Also some UK hop type marmalade, munich biscuit and a touch of yeast fruit. Low carb. low-medium body. Clean. Balance is toward the medium high bitterness. Nice beer, thanks WE.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (13/1/10)

Bizier said:


> *1. Gulpa - Munich Dunkel, Wyeast 2633, 4.7%, Ready to drink*
> 
> Pours with a small hiss. A thin light tan head sits on a deep reddish brown body with orange highlights.
> The nose is a beautiful sweet buttered toast and caramel, a slight hint of raisin, but all pretty reserved, and it is definitely inviting.
> ...




Thanks Dan. Glad you enjoyed it. I think the recipe came from a mix of all the info in the Munich Dunkel Style of the Week thread. Lots of good info on this style there.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## hewy (14/1/10)

17. Davelovesbeer - Ale of some sort - about 4.5% (hydrometer broke when testing) - US05 - ready to drink - 

Had this the other night...

Pours a cloudy amber. Fruit on the nose, some banana.

Taste reminds me of a coopers pale, one thats fresh and hasnt been sitting in the lines for a month. Good beer, went down well on the 40deg day 



Cheers
Hewy


----------



## nifty (15/1/10)

*16. Muggus - White Gold Bitter - 4.7% bottled 19th November 2009, WLP023.*

I just finished this one, very nice beer thanks.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Bizier (15/1/10)

*13. Vitalstatistix - Loose Nut Brown Porter - ~5.2% ABV - Brewed 06/11/09 - give it as long as you can (at least 2 months)*

Weeeeeeeelll...

Nah, good beer mate.

Earthy, complex, rich and silky. It has a pronounced treacle/molasses kind of flavour and aroma. Carbonation is low, which I appreciate. The finish is clean, with a dry cocoa plus meaty cab-sav flavour that mixes in with the bitterness in the aftertaste.

Love it.


----------



## Thommo (17/1/10)

Had the following today over various time.

17. - Dave loves beer - Ale
Nice. Shared it with some mates while showing them how to AG brew. We all enjoyed it. Nice quaffer, easy to slide down past the tonsils.

19. Megs80- Pacific strong ale 6.6%, Drink 25th dec- 1st Jan (no later), WLP001 Cal ale baby!
Shared this one as well. I enjoyed this more than they did though. A bit too hoppy for them me thinks. Not a beer I brew but a beer I enjoy once in a blue moon. Not too over powering for my mind. Nicely done.

Next one I had was tonight while watching Quantum of Solace. It was the beer with the Green Lid that had "Case Swap Beer" on it. No idea whose it was, although I'm sure I've already read somewhere who's it was but couldn't find it tonight. Detected a roast flavour for a beer that is too pale to detect this flavour, but it was subtle and a nice surprise. Well done, whoever brewed it.

Finished on No 21. Dave's Belgian Summer Tripel. Awesome. Farming the yeast from this one so I hope it isn't generation 27 or something. Got all the flavours you should get from a Belgian. Very nicely done, no hot alcohol notes or anything. Beautiful.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Bizier (17/1/10)

*15. Syd_03- IRA- 5.8%-bottled 30/11/09-wyeast 1084.
*
High carb, pours a mountainous marshmallow-y head.

Slight marmalade and slight green apple on the nose.

Soft and fruity, slightly earthy, dusty banana. Good backgound bitterness to stop it being sweet.

Medium full in the mouth, with an earthy sweetish aftertase.

Very nice Jase.


----------



## Bizier (17/1/10)

*21. Dave - Belgian Summer Triple - 7%ish - WY1214 - RTD*

A hazy gold/light amber, mine pouring with no head to speak of, though this could well be my fault.

Suitably Belgian phenolics and esters on the nose. Quite complex with a slightly earthy, almost brettish vibe.

The mouthfeel is full and quite lush. It reminds me of a malted milk with banana added, yet it also has a juicy, tart refreshing and drying character to it.

I drank the lot of this from a stein, and had a big dumb grin on my mug. Thanks Dave, that was a ripper.


----------



## Bizier (17/1/10)

*11. Troy Dack - An ale, that's about all I can say at the momen. Won't be ready until at least Christmas day, in fact, leave it until the 43rd beer of the night on NYE, guaranteed, then hopefully you won't be too disappointed*

I would like to have said that I enjoyed this Troy, but it simply was not the case. I did not even have any pass my lips, though there was a very nice estery smell, kind of like Coopers yeast. I opened the bottle and the entire contents literally jumped out in the biggest beer geyser I have ever seen, it was like a whale's blowhole. Luckily I open bottles over the sink and it was not too much of a mess. I would like to warn people to watch these ones if they are not finished already. This was in a CUB bottle and they are not as strong as some.

Overall I have been stoked with the quality of these beers, really great work guys.


----------



## Muggus (17/1/10)

Ended the case on yet another good brew!

*Beer: 5. Pollux - Hopburst IPA 
Date: 17th January 2010
Details: 750ml Coopers bottle black cap Pollux, 5.74%, US-05
Sampling Notes:*
Served chilled a mug.

Pours a decent inch worth of off-white foam atop a relatively clean copper body.

Plenty of hop zest on the nose; leafy resin, pine, grapefruits, sweet ripe nectarine. A suggestion of lightly caramelised malts and bread in the background.

Full bodied, moderate soft carbonation, smooth malt texture with a very firm, near astringent, woody bitterness manifesting itself early on and gripping the palate throughout.

Lots more woody, pine-y, cedar-y American hops upfront on the body. Flavour mellows with ripe stone fruits and grapefruit rind emerging later on, which meld well with an underlying grainy malt sweetness. Highly bittered finish, lingers for quite some time with a hint of bread and dried fruit.

Very nice beer, borderline APA and AIPA for me. Bitterness certainly hits the spot but could possibly do with some more body to get into the IPA territory. But thats just me nit picking the minor details of what is a tremendously well-made and flavoured beer. Cheers Pollux!


On a whole, I was also quite happy with the beers in this years swap. Certainly some highlights with Gulpa's Dunkel and Vitalstatistix's Porter, not to mention Dave's Tripel! More than anything else however, there wasn't a beer I didn't like amongst the lot, and that really says alot about the standards of beer being brew in the community. When compared to commercial beer, specifically the big boys, none of their beer compares!
Well done lads and lasses!


----------



## Gulpa (17/1/10)

Bizier said:


> Overall I have been stoked with the quality of these beers, really great work guys.






Muggus said:


> On a whole, I was also quite happy with the beers in this years swap. Certainly some highlights with Gulpa's Dunkel and Vitalstatistix's Porter, not to mention Dave's Tripel! More than anything else however, there wasn't a beer I didn't like amongst the lot, and that really says alot about the standards of beer being brew in the community. When compared to commercial beer, specifically the big boys, none of their beer compares!
> Well done lads and lasses!



+3. Awesome job guys (and gal . Ive only a side swap beer to go n ow. I agree the quality of these swaps is certainly improving. I just love trying all the different beers. Looking forward to Easter now.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Pollux (17/1/10)

Agreeing on the front of quality of beers that have been presented, this being my first case swap I'm quite pleased with what I have sampled.

I still have a few left to try (those that came with suggestions to age) but of those I've tasted I haven't had one that I haven't enjoyed and it's been great to sample some brews from styles I wouldn't normally brew myself....


----------



## nifty (17/1/10)

*7. Retsamhsam - NZ/US Pale Ale, Nottingham Dried Yeast. 5%abv. Ready to Drink.
*
I had this beer last night. Thanks, very nice, a top drop.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Josh (18/1/10)

I agree with the sentiments guys. I've really enjoyed drinking this case.

Barls Smoked Schwarzbier was my last. I had it last Monday afternoon. Found just a hint of smoke in a very nice beer.

Well done all. Hopefully we can get July back up to the full 28.


----------



## barls (18/1/10)

that was the day you won both call of the year and drunk of the year on the bn. a good way to celebrate i think. 
personally im just starting the case as ive been away a bit.
i just had a side swap beer with ds on the cap. very nice while i packaged my homegrown hops


----------



## Bizier (18/1/10)

Josh said:


> I agree with the sentiments guys. I've really enjoyed drinking this case.



Personally I disagree with most sediment, but each to their own. :lol:


----------



## davelovesbeer (19/1/10)

Bizier said:


> *11. Troy Dack - An ale, that's about all I can say at the momen. Won't be ready until at least Christmas day, in fact, leave it until the 43rd beer of the night on NYE, guaranteed, then hopefully you won't be too disappointed*
> 
> I would like to have said that I enjoyed this Troy, but it simply was not the case. I did not even have any pass my lips, though there was a very nice estery smell, kind of like Coopers yeast. I opened the bottle and the entire contents literally jumped out in the biggest beer geyser I have ever seen, it was like a whale's blowhole. Luckily I open bottles over the sink and it was not too much of a mess. I would like to warn people to watch these ones if they are not finished already. This was in a CUB bottle and they are not as strong as some.
> 
> Overall I have been stoked with the quality of these beers, really great work guys.



I also had a beer fountain with this one. Didnt get to tast any as I was busy cleaning it off the kitchen ceiling

All up though, some great beers so far in the swap.


----------



## barls (21/1/10)

had fatz. its was a little low on carb but really nice flavour.
now drinking nifty's bitter. really nice bitter


----------



## davelovesbeer (28/1/10)

All finished now. Some great beers in there, really enjoyed the case swap. 

Just wondering if anyone was keen to share their recipes?


----------



## barls (28/1/10)

ill share if any1 wants it


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/1/10)

Drunken Fatgodzilla doing best Muggus impersonation

No.16 White Gold Bitter (found at back of fridge behind the stouts)

Open with a great phiitchdzzzcg - poured into stolen pint glass (Melbourne 2008 - what a ripper trip). Beautiful cloudy, golden colour, lovely head (unlike its maker). Lovely flavour .. beery, nice hop background .. the sort of beer you really hate typing while you drink cos its more fun to drink than type. Pisses all over my english style beer which was flat (but I was going for a summer quencher but was just too undercarbonated) - this is beer, as it should be, brilliant. A tad overcarbonated for an english ale, perfect as an australian bitter. Why the f"^ do they make Tooheys New or even Coopers Pale when they could make this stuff.

As usual sir, a great beer and on par with your talent and ability to turn out high quality stuff. My honour to have drunk it!

:icon_cheers: 



Na, no bullshit, this is beer as it should be. Drinkable, enjoyable. When I win $30m in Lotto, you are my brewer!


----------



## Josh (28/1/10)

davelovesbeer said:


> All finished now. Some great beers in there, really enjoyed the case swap.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone was keen to share their recipes?


My Recipe


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/1/10)

Josh said:


> My Recipe




Can't remember your beer Josh (have I drunk it yet?)

Saaz, Tett & Cascade - would you change anything? Actually have all those ingredients in stock - may plagarise it!

edit : I have C saaz - is this what you used?


----------



## barls (28/1/10)

Batch 2 of Smoked Schwarz

Dates
Date Brewed: 29 Aug 2009 Date Racked: 29 Aug 2009
Date Packaged: 28 Nov 2009 Date Ready: 28 Dec 2009

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
4C-Dark Lager-Schwarzbier

Minimum OG: 1.046 SG Maximum OG: 1.052 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.016 SG
Minimum IBU: 22 IBU Maximum IBU: 32 IBU
Minimum Color: 17.0 SRM Maximum Color: 30.0 SRM

Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 54.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 56.00 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 40.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 45.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 40.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 45.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 40.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 45.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 45.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Target OG: 1.048 SG Actual OG: 1.041 SG
Target FG: 1.013 SG Actual FG: 1.009 SG
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 71.9 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 77.4 %
Target ABV: 4.6 % Actual ABV: 4.2 %
Target ABW: 3.6 % Actual ABW: 3.3 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 32.7 IBU Actual IBU: 28.2 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 22.4 SRM Actual Color: 20.7 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 90.6 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 11 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 11 degC

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Pilsner Malt 4.000 kg 51.8 % 1.1 In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 1.965 kg 25.5 % 2.3 In Mash/Steeped
German Smoked Malt 1.200 kg 15.5 % 0.6 In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Carafa Special II 0.555 kg 7.2 % 48.1 In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
super pride 15.1 % 30 g 32.7 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End

Yeast
Wyeast 3864 canadian belgian 

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 66 degC 60

Notes
the smoke malt was cold smoked in my mini smoker for 3 hours( for an hour a time then stirred) with rum soaked chips( i think)


----------



## Gulpa (28/1/10)

Munich Dunkel

40L
OG 1.051
IBU 25

9kg Munich I Malt (Weyermann)
1 kg JW Wheat 
0.2kg Melanoidian Malt (Weyermann)
0.2kg Carafa Special T2 Malt (Weyermann)

35g Cz Saaz @4% for 90mins (9.5 ibu)
20g Warrior @16.4 % for 90 mins (16 ibu)

Mash at 64C

Wyeast 2633


----------



## Bizier (28/1/10)

Gulpa said:


> Munich Dunkel
> ....
> 20g Warrior @16.4 % for 90 mins (16 ibu)





ED: You certainly posses a deft touch Andrew. You are beer ninja.


----------



## syd_03 (28/1/10)

Gulpa said:


> Munich Dunkel



Geez coulda put up my recipe too...

Irish Red ale
50L
OG 1.051
IBU 22
EBC 34

9kg TFFM Marris Otter
0.5kg Dark Munich
0.5kg Vienna
0.4 kg Light crystal
0.4kg Dark crystal
0.15kg Roast Barley (black)

50g [email protected]% for 60mins (10.8 IBU)
30g [email protected]% for 60 mins (6.8IBU)
20g Styrian [email protected]% for 60 mins (4.0IBU)

Mash 67
Wyeast 1084


----------



## Gulpa (28/1/10)

Bizier said:


> ED: You certainly posses a deft touch Andrew. You are beer ninja.



It was going to be all Tettnang but it was left out of my order so I had to make do with what I had on hand. Lucky I had a bit of saaz.


----------



## Muggus (29/1/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Drunken Fatgodzilla doing best Muggus impersonation
> 
> No.16 White Gold Bitter (found at back of fridge behind the stouts)
> 
> ...


Haha I like the cut of your gib!
Glad you enjoyed it Ian. I'll keep that last comment in mind.


----------



## Josh (30/1/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Can't remember your beer Josh (have I drunk it yet?)
> 
> Saaz, Tett & Cascade - would you change anything? Actually have all those ingredients in stock - may plagarise it!
> 
> edit : I have C saaz - is this what you used?


Czech Saaz, German Tettnanger and US Cascade.

Doubt I'd change anything. If I didn't have so many other things I want/need to brew. I'd be doing it again.

The Kolsch yeast works well. Adds a fruity note that works well with the grain and hops.


----------



## MaestroMatt (31/1/10)

Hey Lads,

Been away for work for the past 5 weeks but am looking forward to getting back and trying all of these Xmax beers that people have been raving about. Look out for more tasting notes ala Muggus


----------

